# Favorite commercials?



## Amelia

For some reason today I was thinking of 

_bun seed sesame a on onions pickles cheese lettuce sauce special patties beef all two_




Not sure what prompted the recollection and I don't know if I've ever had a Big Mac, but obviously the commercial was memorable.


----------



## bobcollum

The Burger King commercials of the last 10-15 years or so have been pretty damn good, from the office workers featuring Joel McHale to the creepy king sneaking into bedrooms and scaring people awake to give them a breakfast sandwich.

The wackier the better.


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]lk2B8988ws0[/youtube]

This is my all time favorite commercial.


----------



## Ringel05

SNICKERS Peanut Butter Squared - "Focus Group" - YouTube


----------



## Ringel05

Doritos Superbowl Spec Commercial 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3393O1uD_w8&feature=player_detailpage]Canal+ "The Bear" by BETC Paris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmiwbRXIWvs&feature=player_detailpage]Funny Ads : Cat Killer (Don&#39;t Judge 2 Quickly) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo10WRKsLJ4]GEICO -A Pet Possum : Easier Way to Save.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I have two favorites.   

1.) I believe that it was for Huggies when we see a baby boy getting the mail and then before he goes back into his house, we see that he took his diaper off and wrapped it around a leaky fire hydrant.   

2.) We see a teenage girl in her room and when her dad comes in asking her if she wants to go to Red Robin, her boyfriend comes out from behind her window curtain, says "Yum!", and then jumps out the window when he sees the girl's dad standing there.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIWmmbbALok]Salmon TV commercial where a man fights a bear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2z0QSfdaKc]Mother&#39;s Day Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J8oJ0oEN70&feature=related]NEW Dos Equis Commercial! - YouTube[/ame]
NEW Dos Equis Commercial!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I like all of the ones that Flo is in...  I think she's funny.


----------



## Oddball

MFMITW commercials are _*all*_ the bomb!


----------



## BDBoop

Mayhem.


----------



## Gideonprime

Liking the Direct TV commercials - Don't do X or Y happens - 

Don't get an eye patch or you end up in  road side ditch.

ETC.


----------



## Gideonprime

BDBoop said:


> Mayhem.



Oh yeah those are great too.


----------



## Oddball

I like the mayhem laughs!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZuSodpfurQ&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL3F81D022B76BF05D]allstate mayhem motorcycle commercial - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h0Qvc6_MfQ]Mayhem: GPS - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_5IdWWRL4w]Mayhem: Blind Spot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy

"Like Father, Like Son" public service ad on the dangers of cigarette smoking in the late 60s.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTuyoOyWh0c]Pearle Vision Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE]Old Spice | The Man Your Man Could Smell Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gideonprime

Jack Links "Messing with Sassquatch" are pretty funny too


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_PB7J0NYhE]Zyban bad day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJ3p5TDKpA]Funny Huggies Commercial - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0]The Force: Volkswagen Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MixNh9L7G5M]Snickers commercial with Joe Pesci and Don Rickles - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO_uJVL8KkA]SNICKERS - "Logging" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flP02rznSLE]Zoosk Banned Dart Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jXfcpnYgu8]Confederate Family Insurance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Oddball said:


> Confederate Family Insurance - YouTube




Brilliant, though.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qs7QfqYXl0]Tivo - Joe Montana & Ronnie Lott Are Itchy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfgN5tUgjb8]VINTAGE 80&#39;S THE CLAPPER COMMERCIAL CHRISTMAS VERSION CLAP ON CLAP OFF - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jme0089

the new perrier commercial called TO THE LAST DROP is amazing.... its all about a hypothetical situation where global warming becomes a death threat.... it shows lipstick melting, metal fences melting, people sweating and things lighting up on fire due to high temperatures. Then the female hero comes out and flies to the sun and the end..... you just watch it.


----------



## jme0089

oh the new hp commercial called MAKE IT MATTER is also good!


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUPeO0MbBgc]1983 Bob Uecker Miller Lite Beer Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7udQSHWpL88]DIRECTV - "Don&#39;t Wake Up in a Roadside Ditch" 2012 Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-zG5U0v3gU]DIRECTV - "Don&#39;t Have a Grandson with a Dog Collar" 2012 Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

For only a couple of sexist reasons, I like this award winning ad:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDxLGyken1M&list=FLA9mvhiRY3VT95NPrpo1BWQ&feature=plcp&context=C4399d88FDvjVQa1PpcFNQxKwUmX0DpRqDB5bvggqDW0x_T3edFEA=]UnitedHealthcare: Health in Numbers - Asthma Support - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ntDYjS0Y3w]The Bark Side: 2012 Volkswagen Game Day Commercial Teaser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Amelia said:


> For some reason today I was thinking of
> 
> _bun seed sesame a on onions pickles cheese lettuce sauce special patties beef all two_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what prompted the recollection and I don't know if I've ever had a Big Mac, but obviously the commercial was memorable.



"2 all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles on a sesame seed bun"  said in 6 seconds or less got you a free big mac when you called into the radio station.  My little brother got the big mac and my dad drove the whole family to the nearest McDonalds, 30 minutes away.  He said it was the most expensive free hamburger he ever got, having to pay for fries, a drink and hamburgers fries and drinks for the rest of us.

I liked their burger, fries and a drink and change back from your dollar commercial, but my favorite was the song "McDonalds is your kind of place"


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOUilxJWm24]FRITO BANDITO COMMERCIAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Oddball said:


> DIRECTV - "Don't Have a Grandson with a Dog Collar" 2012 Commercial - YouTube



I have to say, of all of today's commercials, those are my favorites.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJP5f-fsHrs&feature=related]Calgon Detergeant ad - "Ancient Chinese Secret" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmPRHJd3uHI&feature=related]Oscar Mayer Commercial -1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Oddball said:


> Calgon Detergeant ad - "Ancient Chinese Secret" - YouTube



Ancient Chinese secret, my ass.


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H34a1_iJ8lI&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLFFFF8881A38B82C7]Illinois Lottery | "Joy Someone" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t34KBrek2_U]5% Cashback at Gas Stations - Discover Card Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OILrhjni-8]Jesse Ventura commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48HTxtjFdk&feature=related]Dave Campo, Car Sales Evangelist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SANlyR2I8iA&feature=related]Hai Karate After Shave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2TS0QBpNPY]Vintage Cheerios Kid TV commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8sZ1DWsAHE]Yo Quiero Taco Bell (1997) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUPPeY_ifDA]Duluth Trading Radio Spot: "Solutions" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJLXzF117l8]Royal Caribbean Nation of Why Not ad - YouTube[/ame]

Just for the surfer babe.


----------



## Dabs

The Allstate Mayhem commercials....because the actor is is HAWT~


----------



## BDBoop

Dabs said:


> The Allstate Mayhem commercials....because the actor is is HAWT~



I <3 Dean Winters.

Actor Dean Winters nearly died a year ago, but is back better than ever - NYPOST.com

It's been three years now (article dated June, 2010).



> Tomorrow is the first anniversary of the day Dean Winters died.
> 
> In a harrowing story he's never told before, the actor from "Oz," "Rescue Me" and "30 Rock" collapsed with a bacterial infection on his way to Lenox Hill Hospital when his heart stopped beating for 2½ minutes.
> 
> Winters had awakened the day before with a bad fever, and had gone back to sleep instead of seeking help. When he awoke on June 19, 2009, "I was the color gray," Winters, looking remarkably fit, told Page Six over lunch the other day.
> 
> "I was afraid to go to St. Vincent's, so I went to my doctor's office on Central Park West, where I collapsed. I was turning black, and my whole head was swelling up."


----------



## Dabs

BDBoop said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allstate Mayhem commercials....because the actor is is HAWT~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 Dean Winters.
> 
> Actor Dean Winters nearly died a year ago, but is back better than ever - NYPOST.com
> 
> It's been three years now (article dated June, 2010).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the first anniversary of the day Dean Winters died.
> 
> In a harrowing story he's never told before, the actor from "Oz," "Rescue Me" and "30 Rock" collapsed with a bacterial infection on his way to Lenox Hill Hospital when his heart stopped beating for 2½ minutes.
> 
> Winters had awakened the day before with a bad fever, and had gone back to sleep instead of seeking help. When he awoke on June 19, 2009, "I was the color gray," Winters, looking remarkably fit, told Page Six over lunch the other day.
> 
> "I was afraid to go to St. Vincent's, so I went to my doctor's office on Central Park West, where I collapsed. I was turning black, and my whole head was swelling up."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Shit...Boop....I did not know this!
Fuck...I am fantasizing about a dead guy....just my luck *sigh*


----------



## BDBoop

Dabs said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allstate Mayhem commercials....because the actor is is HAWT~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 Dean Winters.
> 
> Actor Dean Winters nearly died a year ago, but is back better than ever - NYPOST.com
> 
> It's been three years now (article dated June, 2010).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the first anniversary of the day Dean Winters died.
> 
> In a harrowing story he's never told before, the actor from "Oz," "Rescue Me" and "30 Rock" collapsed with a bacterial infection on his way to Lenox Hill Hospital when his heart stopped beating for 2½ minutes.
> 
> Winters had awakened the day before with a bad fever, and had gone back to sleep instead of seeking help. When he awoke on June 19, 2009, "I was the color gray," Winters, looking remarkably fit, told Page Six over lunch the other day.
> 
> "I was afraid to go to St. Vincent's, so I went to my doctor's office on Central Park West, where I collapsed. I was turning black, and my whole head was swelling up."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit...Boop....I did not know this!
> Fuck...I am fantasizing about a dead guy....just my luck *sigh*
Click to expand...


No, no!!! He survived.


----------



## PredFan

Currently, I'm a big fan of the Mayhem commercials.

Some of my favorite classic commercials have been the first few Geico Caveman ones, the first couple of football seasons of Lite Beer commercials.

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing." "You ate it Ralph."

Lots and lots of classic beer commercials.


----------



## Trajan

anything with chimps in it....I don't know why,  but damn they make me laugh...


the forth  one at 2:00  is my fav....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8oPVVGYQ40]Trunk Monkey Commercials - YouTube[/ame]


plus-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfiY2nbV9RI&feature=related]Board Meeting - YouTube[/ame]


and

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYJ9EW50h1I]"Business Trip" - CareerBuilder.com Super Bowl Ad 2012 - Super Bowl XLVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

anyone from the tri-state area, and  over say, 45, should remember this....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivhRPiQueaE&feature=related]Crazy Eddie&#39;s gone Computer Crazy!!111 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Here is Oklahoma's famous crazy ad lady -- Linda Soundtrak.  At about 1:53 there's someone who looks like a national TV personality whom I should probably recognize.  But  ... is it Diane Sawyer?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbP50p-beew]Classic Sountrak commercial collection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPz0_j2aXak&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL888E813582B20202]Minnesota Twins Frozen Pole Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Listening

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40DykbPa4Lc]Very Funny Pepsi Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71XmRstBrGI]Tabasco Mosquito - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruKn0lpDlGs&feature=related]Foster's Beer "Social Networking" (commercial) 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8]cowboys herding cats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfmVBmDKLZI]Geico Drill Sergeant Therapist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

Seriously...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFc4pin0tEE]Folgers Commercial "Breakfast in Bed" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

What is it with coffee and sex???  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDVlm1R7J4&feature=endscreen]Folgers TV Ad (2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed3vswxJKgI]Folger&#39;s coffee commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug75diEyiA0]Where&#39;s the Beef - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

I love this commercial. It is extremely well done. The little girls acting and mannerisms are perfect, and she is adorable.

I have evidence that proves that my dads a space alien

Synopsis
In Alien, the most recent TV spot from Audi, viewers are transported into the world of a child who misunderstands her dads looks, actions and most notably all of the technological innovations inside the Audi A6 as proof that he is a space alien.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQTsue0lKBk]My dad's an alien - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

Mr.Nick said:


> Where's the Beef - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zwn134_KDk]BANNED Wendy's Commercial!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

This has always been a fave...


----------



## Amelia

aw, that's so cute!


----------



## Bfgrn

Mr. H. said:


> This has always been a fave...
> 
> Cheerleading Dad - YouTube



That's a good one.

Here is one that is very insightful into what being a dad is really like.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qf8OGLqE1s]Baby Driver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Bfgrn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has always been a fave...
> 
> Cheerleading Dad - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.
> 
> Here is one that is very insightful into what being a dad is really like.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qf8OGLqE1s]Baby Driver - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Love it. Mostly because that's exactly how it feels.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM]Embrace Life - always wear your seat belt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IGetItAlready

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HXGIFPxbtk]Battle Tanks Advertisement 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsIO9Zb7Olk&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLC9EAA5041414512C]Battle Tanks Advertisement 2 - YouTube[/ame]

Without a doubt, this is some of the funniest shit I've ever seen. I was fortunate enough to see the first one before it was banned. Thought it was real...until the shit hit the fan.


----------



## Bfgrn

BDBoop said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has always been a fave...
> 
> Cheerleading Dad - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.
> 
> Here is one that is very insightful into what being a dad is really like.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qf8OGLqE1s]Baby Driver - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it. Mostly because that's exactly how it feels.
Click to expand...


It sure does. I remember when my mom died, she was 47, I was 20 and my grandfather was 75.

At the funeral breakfast, he was leaning against the wall and I saw tears in his eyes. I went up to him and tried to console him. He said: "that was my little girl, I remember her running up and down the driveway"

Time is static when you are a parent.


----------



## BDBoop

Bfgrn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.
> 
> Here is one that is very insightful into what being a dad is really like.
> 
> Baby Driver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Mostly because that's exactly how it feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does. I remember when my mom died, she was 47, I was 20 and my grandfather was 75.
> 
> At the funeral breakfast, he was leaning against the wall and I saw tears in his eyes. I went up to him and tried to console him. He said: "that was my little girl, I remember her running up and down the driveway"
> 
> Time is static when you are a parent.
Click to expand...


I do believe you just broke my heart.

It's like there's some logic inside us that says "I go first." I can't bear the thought of outliving my daughter. Not even fleetingly. Half the time I look at Tiara, and see her with my eyes, and 6 y/o her in my mind.


----------



## Bfgrn

BDBoop said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Mostly because that's exactly how it feels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does. I remember when my mom died, she was 47, I was 20 and my grandfather was 75.
> 
> At the funeral breakfast, he was leaning against the wall and I saw tears in his eyes. I went up to him and tried to console him. He said: "that was my little girl, I remember her running up and down the driveway"
> 
> Time is static when you are a parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe you just broke my heart.
> 
> It's like there's some logic inside us that says "I go first." I can't bear the thought of outliving my daughter. Not even fleetingly. Half the time I look at Tiara, and see her with my eyes, and 6 y/o her in my mind.
Click to expand...


I agree. The thought alone is too much to bear. 

That commercial is brilliant.


----------



## Noomi

I have always loved that Dove ad, where they take an ordinary woman and put make up on her, then airbrush her, to show how companies create their billboard models.


----------



## JWBooth

Bfgrn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has always been a fave...
> 
> Cheerleading Dad - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.
> 
> Here is one that is very insightful into what being a dad is really like.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qf8OGLqE1s]Baby Driver - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


My wife picks at me every time it runs. Says it nails me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Amelia said:


> For some reason today I was thinking of
> 
> _bun seed sesame a on onions pickles cheese lettuce sauce special patties beef all two_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what prompted the recollection and I don't know if I've ever had a Big Mac, but obviously the commercial was memorable.



Mom.  You ever have that "less than fresh feeling?"


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e9Blfat3Kw&feature=relmfu]Geico Ad #1 - Starring Ed Heffernan - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg9DHEtvHZs]Geico Ad #2 - Starring Ed Heffernan as Loren Wallace - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtAQMJp45Qg&feature=relmfu]Geico Ad #3 - Starring Ed Heffernan as Loren Wallace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwRISkyV_B8]ShamWow (Full Length) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUbWjIKxrrs]Vince with Slap Chop (Long version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQjF5RPgbg]Schticky commercial [OFFICIAL] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Shut the front door!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFoe3wYvFUA]Oreo Fudge Cremes Commercial - Indescribably Good! (15 sec) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My most favorite clip on the TV these days is the one where a boy is on stage about to play his tuba and then a hand held computer screen with his dad on it is shown being held over the seat where his dad would have been if he really had been able to be there.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Would I love so much about the clip is how bad the kid's tuba playing ends up being.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah that's a good'n.


----------



## Againsheila

JOSweetHeart said:


> My most favorite clip on the TV these days is the one where a boy is on stage about to play his tuba and then a hand held computer screen with his dad on it is shown being held over the seat where his dad would have been if he really had been able to be there.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Would I love so much about the clip is how bad the kid's tuba playing ends up being.



Reminds me of a story I read in highschool.  I kid on the football team.  His dad was up there in the stands every game but his dad was blind.  The kid played okay, but not great.  Then his dad died.  He played the following game and he outdid everyone, the coach was so surprised he asked the kid how he managed to do so well.  The kid said "This is the first time my dad actually saw me play".


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Amen!!!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zebvFBNZ3Mg]GEICO Spelling Bee Commercial - Did You Know Old MacDonald Was a Really Bad Speller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iqc5cyWZjs]MST3K riffs on a Trojan commercial! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

"Slutting's fun, isn't it?"


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcT1-woMFhs]Steering Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5iBx7B9Ulg]Kraft Dinner commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMnMgX7GiOA]Shark Week 2013 - Snuffy the Seal | Sunday Aug 4 9|8c - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

PixieStix said:


> Shark Week 2013 - Snuffy the Seal | Sunday Aug 4 9|8c - YouTube


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qs7QfqYXl0]Tivo - Joe Montana & Ronnie Lott Are Itchy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

When I was working in Buffalo last spring, I found these Billy Fuccillo *HUGE* plugs kinda grew on ya....Here are some outs and bloopers....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KQAkwjLZk0]Billy Fuccillo Bloopers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x698U8vd_WE]Subaru Dog Tested: What's the Fuss About? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Don't have your Dad get punched over a can of soup 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiMjkVE_1LI]DIRECTV - "Don't Have your Dad Get Punched Over a Can of Soup" Spot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a classic... 

from The Netherlands (appropriately enough... lol)...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUEkOVdUjHc]Banned Commercials - Learn English - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love this commercial.    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG8wLg7Wiz0]Dodge Caravan Commercial[/ame]

God bless you and that precious little boy always!!!   

Holly

P.S. That boy is 16 now and his name is Uriah Shelton and I highly recommend that y'all watch him in the 2010 film named Lifted and then go listen to what his voice sounds like now when singing the songs named "I Want To Live Like That", "Anything For You", "Everything's Changed".


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYYdF0zcuSI]Butt Drugs Commercial!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CV0gwtUF_Q]Henry Weinhards 1:00 gold rush bar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2bR_sTkJiA]Henry Weinhard's Beer Commercial, "Chuckwagon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------

